# Beached Trimaran



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

A couple of days ago we were making our way down the South Carolina ICW on a Catalina 35.Did some motoring,and alot of short tacking.One morning(sunrise) we pulled up anchor,and ventured on the outside at the 3 mile range for the the last bit to Charleston.Before getting to the Charleston inlet,i saw a 30 to 40 foot Trimaran on a reef and abandoned.Just wondering if anyone heard about it ? and if abandoned what will become of her?....George


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

Hmmm... This one?
Coast Guard rescues 4 from damaged sailboat off NC coast | WAVY-TV

"...Watchstanders at the Coast Guard Command Center in Portsmouth received an alert around 6 p.m. Saturday from an Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon from the 40-foot White Trimaran Trio, from Pensacola, Florida, after the vessel's sails were damaged by winds."

¬Erindipity


----------



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Might of been.Looks like they were rescued @month before i saw it abandoned.Was somewhat occupied myself trying to navigate and keep my lunch down....George.


----------

